

Dear Growth Hacker, nice personalized email. But... - beingpractical

Dear Growth Hacker, nice personalized email. Good job.<p>But if you can&#x27;t hide the SMTP settings in Gmail, I don&#x27;t think I will respond.
======
mansigandhi
You probably won't respond, but the other 99% non-tech world will :)

